# Nissan sunny/sentra 2004 manual transmission



## Rcasing (Oct 16, 2017)

previous i have this issue regarding with my engine. Engine remain idle run 
even the accelaration pedal was press to accelerate but engine cant give power, mechanic check the sensor at the pedal side and its confirmed that its faulty because when we tap the sensor it works back. After several months the issue comes again same very slow accelaration and looks rpm erratic so i did same tapping the sensor and it works ok again. So i decided to change the sensor assy. and engine run perfectly. 2 days later i experienced that the engine while running looks like lossing power totally dead luckily i was on 60kph that time and engine kick back and i continued to travel and again idle run is ok. at home i try to troubleshoot sometime when i start the engine its hard to run, sometime i try to assist pressing the pedal to simulate the engine for more accelaration and it will start we'll but rpm erratic up and down. 

anybody can give me idea whats the culprit/mulfuction sensor?

Thanks


----------

